# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  First attempt at my Name

## ang12el

my name is David .. is this the correct Russian   лавыл please correct me if I am wrong as I dont know the first thing about the Russian alphabet so I have just tried to match up the English pronuciation with the Russian equivalent.  ::

----------


## cheshire_cat

omg, no! 
it must be Дэвид or Давид

----------


## ang12el

omg how can that bee by looking up the indvidual letters you have posted they dont sound anything like David in englsh  How have I got it all wrong ....  ::   
I looked at the link for the Russian alphabet in this forum and looked at the sound it is associated with but your correct version and mine dont add up so what have I done wrong .. could you please advise  
Thanks   ::

----------


## basurero

Is your name Lavyl? That's what you wrote!

----------


## ang12el

oh NO how could I have got it so wrong can someone please explain .. what I mean is how does the Russian alphabet compare with the English  
for example If I was to ask how to translate Manchester into Russian what would that be ?    ::

----------


## TATY

If you want to write English words in Russian Cyrillic you do it by sound over spelling. Basically because English words are often spelled completely differently to their pronunciation. 
Notice in English the second letter of David and Manchester is an A, but notice they are completely different sounds. David, it like d*ay*, whereas Manchester is like m*a*n. Usually the latter sound is transliterated as Э but the common spelling of the city in Russian is with an A. 
Дэвид
Манчестер

----------


## ang12el

> If you want to write English words in Russian Cyrillic you do it by sound over spelling. Basically because English words are often spelled completely differently to their pronunciation. 
> Notice in English the second letter of David and Manchester is an A, but notice they are completely different sounds. David, it like d*ay*, whereas Manchester is like m*a*n. Usually the latter sound is transliterated as Э but the common spelling of the city in Russian is with an A. 
> Дэвид
> Манчестер

 Thank You TATY I understand it much more now once again thank you very much   ::

----------

